# String mit Integer Variablen Namen vergleichen, möglich?



## Derenei (24. Okt 2012)

Ist das hier irgendwie in Java Programmierbar?


```
int monday = 4;
String a = "monday";

if (a.equals(int Variablenname monday))
{
      System.out.println (".......");
}
```

Danke für eure Antworten,...

MFG


----------



## pro2 (24. Okt 2012)

```
a.equals(Integer.toString(monday));
```

edit: Hab ich wohl falsch verstanden.


----------



## Gast2 (24. Okt 2012)

@TO
Nein, das geht nicht. Wofür brauchst du sowas?


----------



## pzypher (24. Okt 2012)

pro2 hat gesagt.:


> ```
> a.equals(Integer.toString(monday));
> ```



Dann hast du aber trotzdem ein false und ich glaube das ist genau nicht die Absicht des TS


----------



## pro2 (24. Okt 2012)

pzypher hat gesagt.:


> Dann hast du aber trotzdem ein false und ich glaube das ist genau nicht die Absicht des TS



Ja, ich war voreilig. 

Aber @TO: Variablennamen kann man natürlich nicht vergleichen, da die Variablen für den PC keine Namen haben. Die sind lediglich für den Programmierer gedacht.


----------



## Derenei (24. Okt 2012)

Danke für eure Antworten.

MFG


----------



## faetzminator (25. Okt 2012)

http://www.java-forum.org/top-fragen/62032-fragen-variablennamen.html


----------

